# Balasting Tips



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I have had a bunch of n scale track laying around and a few cars and locomotives. I finally got the urge to make a layout with it. Its just a small (43" x 48", don't ask me why that size it just and old layout project my grandpa had and I inherited after his passing) layout nothing to amazing. I come from the ho world and this is a complete change. I know I need to use a smaller ballast size but what are some tips for the turnouts and spreading the ballast with out spending a lot in tools/aids? I plan on selling this layout so no need to sink a lot of money into it.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would recommend you start out using fine ballast.
Don't bother with the ballast spreaders you can find on line. They aren't worth the aggravation.
Use an old tooth brush to smooth it out.
Use wet water to moisten the ballast for glueing. A couple drops of dish soap in a bottle of water. Use a Windex type sprayer bottle.
Do a 50/50 mix of water and Elmers glue and apply it with an old ketchup squeeze bottle. If you have places were the glue seems to be puddling on top of the ballast, give it another squirt with the Windex bottle of wet water.
Let it set over night. Set up something to circulate the air to assist in drying.
Don't get the glue in your turnouts. 
Use a bright boy on the rails after the ballast is dried.
Run trains and have fun.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Just Thinking*

SBRacing: You said you "come from the world of HO"; so I assume you have something in mind for roadbed. Back 25 years or so when I tried to do this: they didn't have the pre-cut turnout sections.

D&J Railroad: You make it sound so easy. Maybe I should go "old school" on my next layout and use cork roadbed and flextrack instead of the Bachmann E-Z track I've got


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

GNfan said:


> D&J Railroad: You make it sound so easy. Maybe I should go "old school" on my next layout and use cork roadbed and flextrack instead of the Bachmann E-Z track I've got


I would never use EZ track. It's just so limiting...you can only make curves in radii they they design. Usually it's difficult to work anyone else's track into your system.

Flextrack opens a whole world of design to you. And you can work in various brands easily so long as you pay attention to the rail code (height of the rail). Cork or foam bed is up to you...they both work quite well. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ballasting turnouts?*



SBRacing said:


> I have had a bunch of n scale track laying around and a few cars and locomotives. I finally got the urge to make a layout with it. Its just a small (43" x 48", don't ask me why that size it just and old layout project my grandpa had and I inherited after his passing) layout nothing to amazing. I come from the ho world and this is a complete change. I know I need to use a smaller ballast size but what are some tips for the turnouts and spreading the ballast with out spending a lot in tools/aids? I plan on selling this layout so no need to sink a lot of money into it.


SBRacing;

Ballasting turnouts(in any scale) can be tricky. It's very easy to get a bit of ballast in the area of the throwbar and gum up the operation of the turnout. Some elect to not ballast the turnouts at all. Others stop the ballast a few ties either side of the throwbar. Another technique, assuming you still have the turnout loose, is to glue a sheet of sandpaper (with appropriately "ballast sized sand attached) under the turnout. This gives some appearance of ballasted track. but does not use loose ballast. This keeps little bits of loose ballast out of the throwbar area. However, cut the sandpaper so that it does not go directly under the throwbar. It can cause enough friction under there to interfere with the throwbar's movement. The sandpaper can be spray painted the same color as the ballast, if necessary.

Good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:an


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I am in awe of the members here! You people are just full of various ideas and ways to make things work. Some ideas apply to some of us, some don't, but I'm sure all ideas apply to someone somewhere. This is the most fantastic forum!!!  :appl: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Thanks, traction fan*

For all of the old Atlas and Kalmbach "how-to" books I've read, I've never heard of using sandpaper to simulate ballast. I have some old cork roadbed (the kind you have to split at an angle) and plenty of old Atlas sectional track. I'm going to have to try this


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GNfan said:


> For all of the old Atlas and Kalmbach "how-to" books I've read, I've never heard of using sandpaper to simulate ballast. I have some old cork roadbed (the kind you have to split at an angle) and plenty of old Atlas sectional track. I'm going to have to try this


I've never used it for ballast, but it works and looks great for simulating the tar-and-gravel rooftops of many commercial buildings.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sandpaper "ballast"*



GNfan said:


> For all of the old Atlas and Kalmbach "how-to" books I've read, I've never heard of using sandpaper to simulate ballast. I have some old cork roadbed (the kind you have to split at an angle) and plenty of old Atlas sectional track. I'm going to have to try this


GNfan;

I suggested the sandpaper trick for turnouts, because they have moving parts that loose ballast can get into. There is no reason to use sandpaper on all your track unless you just want to. It will be below the ties but not in between them, and you will easily see the difference. Maybe I just gave a reason to use it everywhere! To keep all ballast looking the same. In any case good luck. You might want to use 3M "Wet or Dry" sandpaper. Regular sandpaper is likely to be distorted by the water we spray on scenery. The Wet or Dry kind is waterproof.

Have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Awe shucks!*



Fire21 said:


> I am in awe of the members here! You people are just full of various ideas and ways to make things work. Some ideas apply to some of us, some don't, but I'm sure all ideas apply to someone somewhere. This is the most fantastic forum!!!  :appl: :smilie_daumenpos:


Fire21;

I don't know if I'm one of the "Awefull" :laugh: members you are talking about, but just in case, thanks.
I certainly agree with your praise of the forum in general though. Here we get the benefit of the experience of many "seasoned modelers." (A.K.A. geezers) 
I not only try to help others, but have also been helped, by others. This forum is great, for, and because of, all of us; newbies, veterans, and anyone in between. Keep on having fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

traction fan said:


> I don't know if I'm one of the "Awefull" :laugh: members you are talking about, but just in case, thanks.
> I certainly agree with your praise of the forum in general though. Here we get the benefit of the experience of many "seasoned modelers." (A.K.A. geezers)
> I not only try to help others, but have also been helped, by others. This forum is great, for, and because of, all of us; newbies, veterans, and anyone in between. Keep on having fun!
> 
> Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


My praise goes out to everyone here who has ever offered advice to another modeler, whether that advice was followed or not. The thing is, whoever offers, is offering help, and we all can use some at times. Offering assistance is the basis of generosity, and there are some incredibly generous folks here. Thanks to all of you! :thumbsup:


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Never thought about sand paper in the turnouts. The ONLY kind of "EZ track" I would use would be the system kato has for n just bc they off the dual banked radius sections which is hard to model in n.


----------

